# AYUDA! Mazas Sram x9



## diegojunker (Mar 7, 2011)

Hola que tal? soy nuevo en este foro, aunque en ocasione santeriores lo he usado para algunos consejos y demas..
tengo unos cuantos años saliendo, pero en ciudad, en ruta, y pocas ocasiones en montaña
hace 2 meses empece un proyecto de armar una bicicleta de montaña
y va quedando bastante bien, y cada vez faltan menos cosas.
compre unas mazas Sram x9 para disco, pero tienen doble ancho 
https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_ZtSLQa6nzkE/TPW1raWP96I/AAAAAAAAAk4/wkipFsHTtA4/s1600/sram-x9-rear-hub-2011-gear11-japan.jpg
https://static.26bikes.com/GetFile/13790/sramx9.jpg
ahi les paso unas fotos
son de 32 hoyos, y compre unos aros 26" alexrims ace 19
fui a benotto y el mecanico empezo a armar los rines antes de que le dijera que si, pero bueno, los armo con rayos match de 265, hoy me los entrego pero.. no sirven, del lado angosto de la maza los rayos se tensan antes de terminar de apretar, y el niple no agarra el rayo por ocmpleto...
y del lado grueso de la maza, el pseudomecanico, apreto demas los rayos, hasta que tensaran.. como resultado los rayos sobre salen por dentro del rin a tal punto de poder reventar la camara, y de igual manera los niples no agarran lo suficiente..
trate de desarmarlos y armarlos de distintas maneras pero no me resulto nada.. alguien sabe si necesito usar 2 medidas de rayos y como enrayarlos?
por favor! me urge, ya que en 2 semanas planeo terminar la bici.. y sin rines sera complicado..
gracias y saludos a todos!


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

ok, a primera vista necesitas:

1) rayos de otra medida; y
2) que te los arme alguien que sepa

tendrás el modelo de las mazas para averiguar un poco más al respecto? en la página de sram encontré una maza delantera como la que tienes con diferente altura para los rayos pero no dice nada al respecto.

saludos


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Definitivamente necesitas rayos de diferentes medidas. Casi todas las ruedas lo necesitan al punto de que algunas requieren 4 medidas diferentes.

Tambien checa que los hayan armado a tres cruces. Si ya estan armados a tres cruces, a lo mejor enrayandolos a 4 cruces queden, pero no es lo ideal.

Suerte!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

diegojunker said:


> Hola que tal?
> 
> hace 2 meses empece un proyecto de armar una bicicleta de montaña
> y va quedando bastante bien, y cada vez faltan menos cosas.
> ...


----------



## diegojunker (Mar 7, 2011)

triphop said:


> ok, a primera vista necesitas:
> 
> 1) rayos de otra medida; y
> 2) que te los arme alguien que sepa
> ...


Hola! gracias por tu respuesta!
http://www.sram.com/sram/mountain/products/sram-x9-20x110-front-hub
esta es la que tengo delantera, la trasera no viene en la pagina de sram pero me vendieron el juego.. debe ser algo parecido.
pero esa es exactamente la que tengo adelante.
saludos y gracias!


----------



## diegojunker (Mar 7, 2011)

Warp said:


> Definitivamente necesitas rayos de diferentes medidas. Casi todas las ruedas lo necesitan al punto de que algunas requieren 4 medidas diferentes.
> 
> Tambien checa que los hayan armado a tres cruces. Si ya estan armados a tres cruces, a lo mejor enrayandolos a 4 cruces queden, pero no es lo ideal.
> 
> Suerte!


Hola que tal?
siempre he armado mis bicicletas, con excepcion de los rines.. por lo que nunca he sabido sobre el arte de enrayar y demas jaja. me imagino que requieren 2 medidas como minimo.
lo armaron del lado grueso con 5 cruces, y del lado delgado con 7 ( o eso creo)
gracias!!


----------



## diegojunker (Mar 7, 2011)

the last biker said:


> diegojunker said:
> 
> 
> > Hola que tal?
> ...


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Tal vez esto te ayude un poco, si no a armar tus propias ruedas, por lo menos a saber que pedirle al mecánico. Solo hay que tener en cuenta que el artículo ya es "viejito" y no habla de ruedas para discos.
http://sheldonbrown.com/wheelbuild.html
Suerte.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

diegojunker said:


> .. alguien sabe si necesito usar 2 medidas de rayos y como enrayarlos?
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## diegojunker (Mar 7, 2011)

doccoraje said:


> Tal vez esto te ayude un poco, si no a armar tus propias ruedas, por lo menos a saber que pedirle al mecánico. Solo hay que tener en cuenta que el artículo ya es "viejito" y no habla de ruedas para discos.
> http://sheldonbrown.com/wheelbuild.html
> Suerte.


muchas gracias por el link! estoy sacando las medidas, a ver que encuentro, mañana vere con el mecanico si puede, y a ver que rayos me recomienda, empezare por los que me resulten de las medidas
gracias!


----------



## diegojunker (Mar 7, 2011)

LISTO! probelma solucionado.
Como me habian comentado todos, crei que se requerian rayos de 2 medidas, o inclusive mas. Pero solamente se requeria una cosa..
UN BUEN MECANICO QUE SUPIERA Y QUISIERA HACER LAS COSAS!
con rayos 263, descentrando para que quedara perfecto el disco, y el disco vs el cassette, un armado bastante fuerte, y un balanceado perfecto
lo que es querer hacer las cosas..
Les añado unas fotos de como quedaron.
( no se que rayos sean sinceramente, pero son mas ligeros que los match, y eso que son de un solo grueso, son acero inoxidable acerados, pintan bastante bien)

gracias a todos por sus comentarios.
el mecanico que me los reparo, fue Juan de Riders en el centro ( se que hay 2, Juan esta en la mas cercana a Pino Suarez)

gracias! y saludos


----------



## SALAZAR3009 (Mar 12, 2011)

perdón si revivo este post. pero me gustaría saber que tal salen esas mazas? serán aguantadoras?


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

SALAZAR3009 said:


> perdón si revivo este post. pero me gustaría saber que tal salen esas mazas? serán aguantadoras?


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sí para xc y trail .

saludos
the last biker


----------



## diegojunker (Mar 7, 2011)

SALAZAR3009 said:


> perdón si revivo este post. pero me gustaría saber que tal salen esas mazas? serán aguantadoras?


Que tal? Pues tengo unos 8 meses de uso, he corrido 2 maratones y 8 carreras de xc, entreno diario con esa bicicleta, tengo mas de 3mil kms en este tiempo. y no me han dado mas que UN problema... cuando estaban "nuevas" un mes despues de comprarlas, se aflojaron los baleros de la maza trasera... fuera de eso no he tenido ningun problema... giran excelente, el peso es bueno por el precio y la calidad muy buena, no he tenido que hacerles nada! mas que limpiarlas. Espero te sirva. saludos!


----------

